# Cnc Baron - Good Or Bad?



## visto (Jun 20, 2016)

http://www.cncmasters.com/product/cnc-baron-milling-machine/

Anybody have any experience with these machines. Kinda looks like a Taiwan made machine, overall I think I would prefer a Precision Matthews CNC machine but there might be an opportunity to buy this Baron used so I was hoping somebody could give me their opinion on what kinda product CNC Masters produce. My experience level with machining is practically zero but I wanted to start with something I could grow into.


----------



## tmarks11 (Jun 20, 2016)

sent you a PM...


----------



## dlane (Jun 20, 2016)

So is it good or bad --the pm


----------



## tmarks11 (Jun 21, 2016)

hard to tell.  They don't have a lot of vocal customers.  Looking at posts on other forums, they get mixed reviews.

My advice is if you are going to buy Chinese machinery then buy from a company that sells in sufficient volume that they can demand quality control standards be met.  On that list, I would put Tormach, Novakon, and Precision Matthews.


----------

